# Recommended ratchet wrench set



## mpcxl (Dec 9, 2015)

As titles states, looking for a recommendation on a ratchet wrench set. Brand name, price, style, etc

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

It depends what you want to use it for...For general work on cars and trucks, it had to beat a 1/2" set...For heavier work on farm machinery you would still use that set a lot of the time, but may find you need some additional 3/4" stuff...

Conversely if you're working on the things like ATV, motorbikes ect, I think you would be better served by a 3/8" set... I think 3/8" works well for cable tray and fitting equipment in the context of electrician or a plant maintenance guy...

As for brands, I don't know whats common/popular over in the States, but I like Bahco or Teng.

As for sets, I quite like the Bahco S330 or the more even better, the S380....

I have a little 1/4" set (Bahco SL25) which with a couple extras is a very handy addition to a tool kit...


----------



## mpcxl (Dec 9, 2015)

Pete E said:


> It depends what you want to use it for...For general work on cars and trucks, it had to beat a 1/2" set...For heavier work on farm machinery you would still use that set a lot of the time, but may find you need some


Thanks for the input. What I really meant was a combination ratcheting wrench set (pass through). Is gearwrench any good? I’ll prob need up to or at least 3/4”. I have been looking on ebay and just want another opinion on what good


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

I am looking at these types of wrenches as well. I can say from an electrical maintenance perspective the thinner and lighter the better. Conversely, if you are breaking torqued fasteners loose on trucks, beefier may be better.

Also remember that some of these wrenches come with angled ends and some are flat. Makes a difference on hand clearance depending upon task.


----------



## clm (Jun 9, 2012)

For work I carry Channellock 841S , along with a couple knucklebusters.

For home/ auto I have the regular combination ratchet sets with the open end on one end.

The Channellock set is nice because you can really keep the weight down in your bag.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

I use wera joker wrenches, old school craftsmen offset ratchet wrenches, and greenlee ratchet wrenches with direction lever. The wera’s are expensive but awesome.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Straight or offset head?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I bought the Gearwrench brand set of flex heads and stubbies 15 years ago from Sears. Still beating them today.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

The pass through sockets are quite far so hard to get in tight spots. I have the gear wrench set. No problems but it’s not my regular set. My two regular sets are an old Blackhawk set from the 90s in 3/8 and a Harbor Freight 1/2” impact set that I use with either a 24” breaker or my battery impact. I stopped hand wrenching whenever possible a couple years ago. The current job is for a motor shop so say adjusting alignment on a half dozen 300 HP motors just isn’t practical without 1/2 to 3/4 drive with 1-5/8 base bolts. Or bolting a couple dozen 1/2” bolts on leads. Even if I can I’m not efficient at it. I’d buy nicer stuff too but we go in nasty places. I’m not going to try to fish a socket out of a sewage tank or search in rotted 2 foot deep wood pulp. Harbor Freight sells the cheapest sockets and wrenches that I can get the Craftsman style warranty at. Sears quit honoring their warranties in my opinion. All they have now is Walmart grade but all the craftsman stuff I ever had is “Mac” grade. So they will only substitute what they sell which I won’t buy...scary when Harbor Freight is better quality. Last ratchet I bought was a 24” 1/2 drive at Northern Tool. I know Wera, Festool, etc., is better but if it tears up I got to wait weeks for mail order replacement or just pay a crapload for another one. And I lose more than I actually break. I’m on my tools almost every day. I don’t need them for decoration in my garage. And I’m a field service guy...highly mobile. So I buy “good enough” quality. Before I did this job I paid more for tools like Blackhawk sockets because they were more likely to break than get lost. The shop guys pay for snap on but tend to borrow my stuff when I’m in the shop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Quite far = quite fat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a gear wrench set also. They’ve held up decent. Had to replace a 3/8” one but that’s only a couple bucks anyway. I expect tools to wear out with use!

They’re not the most slender, also not the fattest. I do like their slightly angled ratcheting head; I find it useful on many occasions. Often it makes it easier to use in tight spaces.

Wera makes great tools. Pricey, as mentioned. 

As usual, I suggest not buying the cheapest or the most expensive. Any mid-range set will be comparable to the rest, and will do a satisfactory job. You’re going to break or lose them eventually, so don’t take out a loan.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

I was in one of our Walmart type supermarkets the other day and browsing the single pitiful display of "tools" .. 

Along with the usual junk stuff when I noticed they were selling a set of five flexi head ratchet spanners (ratchet/open combi ) for under $20 which is cheap over here.

I picked them up and surprisingly they actually look really good and felt quite good quality with a very positive ratchet. 

They are made in China of course but I can't help wondering if the same spanners don't end up being sold to other wholesalers and rebranded at a higher price point...

I already have some fixed head ratchets spanners, so I don't really need another set otherwise I would have been tempted to give them a try..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a couple sets of GearWrench ratcheting wrenches and have had great luck with them.

I also have one of their pass thru socket sets and have put it through some rough use using them even underwater (saltwater) and they are still going strong.


----------



## Sblk55 (Sep 8, 2017)

I have the GearWrench brand with the swivel head and like them a lot. I have used the wrenches with the fixed head and in most cases they are fine but at times having the swivel head is very useful. I have had them to long to remember anything about price.

Steve


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I was holding off forever thinking I'd spring for a made in USA set but I decided I'd get more done with an affordable set I actually own than a top quality set I never buy. 

I read a lot of reviews and it seemed like the Gearwrench were a cut above the Kobalts, Huskys, etc. They go on sale half price at Sears from time to time, which is a good deal. 

I decided I'd rather have the flat ones without the reverse lever, I figure they are probably a more durable mechanism.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I decided I'd rather have the flat ones without the reverse lever, I figure they are probably a more durable mechanism.


I thought the same thing too, but ended up hating them. That slight angle to the head makes a big difference, IMO. I ended up getting the Huskys and loved them. I still have them and are going strong. I put a LOT of miles on the 9/16" and it's still like new. 

And if something does break, I think they warranty it.

But I understand your obsessive compulsive reasoning to go for the more simple design, because I am just as insane.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Tektron from Amazon. For the price and quality it is hard to beat the tools comming out of Taiwan now.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Honestly, these days even the lower priced tools are decent. It’s really not worthwhile to spend gobs of money on hand tools. If a Lowe’s Depot wrench lasts a year, hooray. They’re cheap enough to buy again. In my opinion. 

Personally, I tend to buy middle of the road. Admittedly, I do have a couple Wera and Wiha drivers. I like my boring Klein linesmans. Enjoying Knipex dikes. But generally good enough is good enough for me. 

For whatever ratcheting wrench I buy, yes it has to have a reversing switch, and I like a tilt to that end. Can’t stand hinged ones though. Always have to tighten that stupid tiny hex screw to keep it from flopping around. 

That reminds me - need to put some thread lock on my IWB holster.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> I was holding off forever thinking I'd spring for a made in USA set but I decided I'd get more done with an affordable set I actually own than a top quality set I never buy.
> 
> I read a lot of reviews and it seemed like the Gearwrench were a cut above the Kobalts, Huskys, etc. They go on sale half price at Sears from time to time, which is a good deal.
> 
> I decided I'd rather have the flat ones without the reverse lever, I figure they are probably a more durable mechanism.


I feel you. Some US made tools can be very cost prohibitive. Plus wrenches are one of those things you could use many different types and sizes. Mechanics can probably rationalize the expense, but there are some tools I just don't use enough to get "the best" of.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

splatz said:


> I was holding off forever thinking I'd spring for a made in USA set but I decided I'd get more done with an affordable set I actually own than a top quality set I never buy.
> 
> I read a lot of reviews and it seemed like the Gearwrench were a cut above the Kobalts, Huskys, etc. They go on sale half price at Sears from time to time, which is a good deal.
> 
> I decided I'd rather have the flat ones without the reverse lever, I figure they are probably a more durable mechanism.



I'm pretty sure their the one I have. At least that's where I bought them. Angled would be nice, but I like these because they take up less room in my tool bag. I like the simplicity of not having the reverse lever, and I thought they might hold up better. 

I'm very happy with them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, that is Gearwrench in all my service bags: 







































often the thin flat head fits in the tightest of spots for access to motor mountings and other similar drive related applications.

In my main bag I have them both in combination and in box end styles.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Talk what you want. Harbor freight open end, with the ratchet wrench that swivels. A set is low priced.
Costs about the same as just 1 Kobalt. Yet looks identical.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've had a Westward set (Grainger house brand) for 6 or 8 years now. Never broken a one. The 7/16 gets used pretty hard, but it's in good shape. I borrowed a set of dead flat ratcheting wrenches for a spell, and they were knuckle busters, which is why I made sure the set I bought had 15degree offset heads, which I'd recommend. I've seem some off brands where the ratchet head was HUGE, which makes them mostly unuseful. The Westward set I have are pretty low profile. Flex heads might be nice for some people, but they frustrate me on tight fasteners.


----------

